

A Step by Step Guide to Optimizing your Clients' Internal Linking Structure - erexkiss
http://rexkiss.com/blog/a-step-by-step-guide-to-optimizing-your-clients-internal-linking-structure/

======
drickster
I whole-heartedly agree with this concept, and it's great to be reminded of
this so thank you for sharing! I recently have been working on some startup
projects and as you know this can often be trying times and it's easy to fall
after many failures. But your post just reminded me of my sentiments on this
topic and was another push to keep me in line so thank you for that on this
Monday morning =)

